# Extremely Important - B52 Bombers killling australian wildlife



## serenaphoenix (May 30, 2007)

Hey everyone - after reading the japanese whaling thread and seeing your caring responses - i figured you all probably needed to know about this. for the reptile lovers, read the section about the loggerhead turtles that will be subjected to nuclear attack while breeding, for those who love australia and all its wildlife - read the whole thing. i'm sorry if i ruined your morning but this is a serious issue.:cry: :cry: 

From: Events at Starlight Hall
To: Events at Starlight Hall
Sent: Tuesday, May 29, 2007 9:31 AM
Subject: Peace Convergence message from David Bradbury (film maker - activist)

Hi folks
Shoalwater Bay D-day is looming! In less than a month, we will be cocooned at the Yeppoon caravan park with our warm and friendly community of fellow
Peace Convergence activists.

People of all ages and backgrounds who have come together to oppose the biggest wargames this country has ever seen – Talisman Sabre 2007.

And we’ve just been told by the Australian Defence Forces that the Americans are now arriving in greater numbers than they first told us. By June l8, 20,000 American soldiers and sailors will all be in place to commence bombing and blowing the living daylights out of our beautiful and sacred land of Australia.

Personally, writing this now, knowing first hand the beauty and quiet sanctity of Shoalwater Bay which I’ve sailed into twice, the amazing biodiversity that it encompasses makes me want to cry as I think what this country means to me, what this country has given to me over the years and that there are so few of our fellow Australians who know or seem to care that this is happening.

Twenty thousand US soldiers and sailors in nuclear powered aircraft carriers, destroyers and submarines coming from active duty in the Gulf, leave off killing
innocent Iraqis (‘collateral damage’) and other parts of the world to train with our decent young men and women in the ADF to refine how to be more effective killers.

On Australian soil. 

*Live aerial bombings, ship to shore naval bombardments,land based artillery firings, Abrams tanks, landmines, amphibious landings, underwater depth charges let off where the largest colony of dugongs on the east coast feed and the endangered Loggerhead and Green turtles breed in the mouth of Shoalwater Bay.*

*Nuclear subs sliding inside the Great Barrier Reef *(when we’re told that the Reef is dying) where there are 26 species of whales and dolphins. The subs will be using
frequency sonar at levels millions of times greater than would burst the human eardrum. Old American warships scuttled in the waters around the Reef straffed by US
Airforce jets hammering them with rockets and bombs to show their “good Aussie mates” how effective are their latest laser guided missiles..

*B52 bombers, Stealth bombers and B1 bombers flying non-stop from Guam to drop their massive tonnage of bombs from five kilometres high on the acquifer ridden and ancient desert landscape near Katherine, NT - against the ignored wishes of the traditional owners - fuelling in midair before flying back to base.*Part of their training no doubt to simulate a similar run from the US to bomb Iran.It takes three semi-trailers to load up just one B52 bomber with its full payload of bombs. Just one bomber.
Bomber after bomber. On our ancient ochred desert. “Rubbish country only inhabited by blackfellas anyway..!”

*Don’t worry that the world is melting down from climate change and the oceans of aviation fuel and heavy crude oil their ships will guzzle up to come here from the
other side of the world. Don’t worry about the carcinogenic nature of all these heavy metal bombs (even if we can ‘trust’ them on their word not to use depleted
uranium bombs) they will explode and will drift on the wind over Australia for up to one thousand kilometres from the drop site.*

*I believe we have an urgent responsibility to speak up for and ‘defend’ our country.* We have a moral obligation to object to our sacred soil being used to train soldiers for pre-emptive wars that are launched to steal natural resources from people who are no threat to us, who are always the main casualties in these adventurist wars to grab their natural resources so we can indulge our own first world lifestyles.

What does it take dear fellow Australians before the immorality of our inaction dawns home to us making us aware that we are complicit in their murder while we say or do nothing? What can I do I hear you say? Come to Shoalwater Bay and by your presence bear witness and send a strong message to everyone that its not being done in your name. We’ve organised an imaginative and active campaign to oppose this with people coming from all over Australia to say ‘No’!

*We will converge on Shoalwater Bay and set up our peace camp at Yeppoon after kicking off the protest with a street demonstration and concert in Brisbane June l6
aimed at grabbing media attention and public interest. *We want to steal the PR initiative from the Australian and US military BEFORE their war games and live bombardments start in earnest June l9. Mark down in your calendar to be in Brisbane the morning of Saturday 16th June,07' ready to take to the streets in a colourful media oriented event. (More about that “street parade with a difference’ in another email). Come join us in Brisbane that night for the Peace Convergence concert.

For the past six months we have been working with 35 coordinators from around the country, having regular phone hookups, now happening on a weekly basis in this
final runup to the big protest, organising people in their communities to come. We have close and active involvement with a good group of people at Shoalwater Bay
who are so pleased we are coming up in solidarity to support their community. They are there to help us have a good and memorable stay.. You’ll even be able to grab a
hot shower after a hard day ‘at the barricades’.

Whilst it was a great idea for the environment to hire a train, it was just too expensive to hire it ourselves from Brissie to Rockie. We have the funds of a poor church mouse so far to pull all this off! However senior cits who can get a pensioner concession are encouraged to take the train to Rockie where buses will pick you up on arrival nightfall June l7 and take you to a hot shower and a friendly welcome at the Yeppoon caravan park.

*Those of you who can only come for a few days and want to fly from Sydney, Melbourne or Brisbane, aim to be there around the evening of Thursday June 2l to Sunday dusk June 24 when most actions are likely to take place. A regular bus will take you from the airport at Rockie to Yeppoon.* There’s a big night planned in Yeppoon
Town Hall with the locals Friday night June 22 with speakers including Helen Caldicott and the world premiere screening of “Shoalwater Bay: Weapons Wastedump
One Day, World Heritage the Next!” by yours truly.

*We know it requires effort for you to get to Brisbane and then onto Yeppoon. We know most of our fellow Australians don’t feel they have a say anymore in our political life so why care? We know the majority of Australians are ‘asleep’, struggling to pay their mortgage (aren't we all..?) or pay their credit card debt, brainwashed to shop-till-they-drop rather than to struggle to protect this country of ours which has, by our birthright as Australians, given us so much and now needs our help to protect it.

NOW is the time dear regional Coordinators and fellow activists to put the hard word on yourselves, your families and your friends to commit to coming to Brisbane and then onto Shoalwater Bay.*NOW is the time to tell us the numbers that are coming from your community because you can imagine the logistics of an exercise like this so we need to know now who is coming, not on the day of your arrival up there.

Regional Coordinators, please ‘crack the whip’ and get serious in these remaining few weeks to have weekly meetings with your local community to confirm the numbers
and make sure people know what to bring, what is expected of them when they get there, transport arrangements etc.Show them the six minute copy of “Oh Talisman” dvd that we took the trouble and time to edit together and sent you to orientate them to the issue. Coordinators, please get people up off their ‘bums’ and motivated!
Show them the Vieques dvd and the mess that wonderful island turned into after the US military took over for its weapons testing. Same as they did in the Phillipines, Okinawa. This is our wonderful Australia these war criminal killers now want to despoil. The same military who tortured and held David Hicks and countless others for years without a proper trial while telling us what paragons of justice they are and how we all should embrace the ‘democratic’ American way .

*Now they want to destroy our homeland and have our nation sucked more into their adventurist wars. Don’t fantasise about a Revolution in Venezuela. Make your own peaceful Revolution here. Now! *

For the youth in our ranks romanticising about the past,this could well rank as your Woodstock, your anti-Vietnam war or Jabiluka protest. Be there or be square! *Bring
your guitars, your drums and voices. Lots of campfire camaraderie and tales to tell.. But no hotheads please! Only people who are prepared to respect the group
decisions and peaceful, non violent actions should come.*Hopefully with me, you will see that this is an important one as we bear witness to our fellow Australians to
treasure what we have and not let our political masters throw it away. This military madness has to stop. Not in our name.BUT IN THE NAME OF "MOTHER EARTH"

See you all in Brisbane for that ‘demo with a difference’ Saturday morning, June l6 (a few celebs to rub shoulders with joining us), at the Peace Convergence concert that
night and then at Yeppoon caravan park and Shoalwater Bay. You're sure to find a community of like-minded souls who will warm the cockles of your hearts!

Yours in solidarity, David Bradbury. Peace Convergence 17-24 June
Accommodation: Coming to Shoalwater for the Peace Convergence? Don't forget to book accommodation! Spaces are filling up quickly. Please let us know if you 
would like to camp with us. Camping sites have been reserved at two caravan parks. We need to let the caravan parks know of numbers ASAP.
Please complete an accommodation form and email/post to us.
Transport: Train: The train travelling from Brisbane to Rockhampton that people may like to travel on is the Sunlander:
Departing Sunday June 17 at 8.55am arriving Rockhampton 8pm. (transport will be organised to collect people to take to Yeppoon).
Other trains are available.To learn more or to make a booking contact Queensland Rail 131617.

Kristy is organising transport from Melbourne. Please email or call her on 0421 323 839.

Bus: Josh is taking bookings for a bus leaving Brisbane on Friday 22 June returning Monday 25 June. Please email Josh or call him on 07 3844 7181
if you would like to make a booking. Cost $74 return.
Kristy is taking bookings for a bus leaving Brisbane on Sunday 17 June. Please email or call her on 0421 323 839.

Car Pooling: Every effort will be made to get people up as environmentally and efficiently as possible! Please contact Vicki to register if you have car space or 
need a lift.

Billeting: If you need a place to stay in Brisbane for the concert before traveling north please contact Kath. 

Nonviolence Training: Nonviolence training has been organised for Sunday 27 May, 9am to 4pm at Justice Place, 5 Abingdon St, Woolloongabba (Brisbane).
This is important training for those intending to go to Shoalwater for the Peace Convergence and we ask people to commit to the whole day.
This will benefit people who have never done an action before, or who are thinking of doing an action or just want to know more. It will be a safe 
and non threatening workshop. It is also an opportunity to get to know each other before the Peace Convergence. We would encourage
people from surrounding areas who can make it to come along. Please let us know if you are interested.
Contact Brisbane Friends of the Earth 07 3846 5793 or 043 2563967.

Pine Gap 4 on trial: Pine Gap 4 are on trial this month (May 29) for their citizen inspection of Pine Gap in 2005.. To learn more about their action visit
their website www.pinegap6.org or subscribe to their mailing list - send an email with the word subscribe in the subject line to
[email protected] The Pine Gap 4 are raising funds for their trial in Alice Springs and have released a CD of peace 
songs by various artists like Shane Howard, Penelope Swales, Dana Lyons and more. To order a copy of the CD "Rise Up & speak the
truth" send an email to Jim Dowling.

Peace Convergence Tshirts: To order a PC t-shirt ($15 + $5 postage) send a cheque/money order payable to:
Brisbane Anti-Bases Coalition, PO Box 5829, West End Qld 4101.
Available in women's (sizes 8, 10, 12, 14, 16 & 18 - white only)
and unisex designs(m, l, xl & xxl - white, bone & snow marle: nb these are biggish sizes).
"Peace Convergence Stop the Talisman Sabre Wargames". Please indicate size and postal address!!



For more information about Talisman Sabre 2007 and the Peace Convergence visit www.peaceconvergence.com or email info[at]peaceconvergence.com

To subscribe or unsubscribe from the mailing list visit http://lists.peaceconvergence.com/mailman/listinfo/ts-07 stop the exercises | close the bases | end the wars


----------



## serenaphoenix (May 30, 2007)

Honestly... this is critical!


----------



## moosenoose (May 30, 2007)

Sorry if I think this sounds like a whole bunch of Leftist hype! I can't see them targeting streams and rivers and randomly blowing the crap out of our animals- our annual commercial/ residential land-clearing will do far more in the way of damage than this ever will.

Just to add, you lost me at this:



> Twenty thousand US soldiers and sailors in nuclear powered aircraft carriers, destroyers and submarines coming from active duty in the Gulf, leave off killing
> innocent Iraqis (‘collateral damage’) and other parts of the world to train with our decent young men and women in the ADF to refine how to be more effective killers.


..... and even then I persisted to read the rest!

Good luck with whatever you're trying to achieve here.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (May 30, 2007)

yep, ill be heading off on that ex next week. its a pity we are not firing our mortars like we did the year before last! we destroyed alot of features and creeklines, plenty of tree burts!


----------



## younge (May 30, 2007)

You lost me at:



serenaphoenix said:


> Peace Convergence Tshirts: To order a PC t-shirt ($15 + $5 postage) send a cheque/money order payable to:



I knew there was a catch...


----------



## Scleropages (May 30, 2007)

so $30 + $5 postage for two t-shirts? , cool..


----------



## Scleropages (May 30, 2007)

Any t-shirts in red , sorry?


----------



## Scleropages (May 30, 2007)

serenaphoenix said:


> Available in women's (sizes 8, 10, 12, 14, 16 & 18 - *white* only)
> and unisex designs(m, l, xl & xxl - *white, bone & snow* marle: nb these are biggish sizes).


 

Oh crap , silly little old me.

Never mind.


----------



## IsK67 (May 30, 2007)

serenaphoenix said:


> To unsubscribe from the mailing list visit http://lists.peaceconvergence.com/mailman/listinfo/ts-07



I keep clicking!!!!

Did you know that spam is illegal in Australia?

Did you know you must provide a means of unsubscribing that actually works?

.......Still clicking

:|


----------



## Australis (May 30, 2007)

I will be there, as i already live there 

But seriously, alot of that is total Rubbish, the Turtles breed on a few Islands locally all within around 20km from the mainland, atleast one of these Islands has a resort on it, and others have research facilities, so there is ZERO chance of the war games taking place in this area in any destructive manner, and the dugongs surely couldnt be at risk from depth charges, i cant see them letting off any depth charges in 10ft of water .


----------



## DiamondAsh (May 30, 2007)

*Those darn turtles had it coming all along ....  *


----------



## Jungletrans (May 30, 2007)

Not the most receptive site for this sort of thing . Good to see young people still care what happens to this planet . Good luck with the protest .


----------



## Australis (May 30, 2007)

DiamondAsh said:


> *Those darn turtles had it coming all along ....  *



Ill make sure they get whats coming to the, :shock:


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (May 30, 2007)

this same exercise has been going on for years, everytime i drive into the training area they have the same protest. nothing happens though, if only they would because i wouldn't have to do the long, boring thing!


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (May 30, 2007)

and sea turtle is really nice eating!


----------



## Ramsayi (May 30, 2007)

Maybe the anti wargame brigade should have the slogan "Bombs Away!!!! "


----------



## moosenoose (May 30, 2007)

> Be there or be square! Bring your guitars, your drums and voices.


...and a case of strong deodorant, soap, environmentally friendly' shaving cream, shampoo and razors, and a fresh change of underwear  ...and maybe even your annual change of clothes.

There, I think that just about covers it


----------



## Australis (May 30, 2007)

whiteyluvsrum said:


> this same exercise has been going on for years!




Exactly, i hardly notice, maybe a few extra people around fishing, or at the shops, but thats about it.


----------



## gosforddreaming (May 30, 2007)

lock your doors batten down your windows the ferals are coming........i second that on the sea turtle whitey , very tastey indeed..


----------



## DiamondAsh (May 30, 2007)

moosenoose said:


> ...and a case of strong deodorant, soap, environmentally friendly' shaving cream, shampoo and razors, and a fresh change of underwear ...and maybe even your annual change of clothes.
> 
> There, I think that just about covers it



*You missed this bit Moosey :lol: *



serenaphoenix said:


> You’ll even be able to grab a
> hot shower after a hard day ‘at the barricades’.






serenaphoenix said:


> *We know the majority of Australians are ‘asleep’, struggling to pay their mortgage (aren't we all..?) *



*Yup, I'll be working my butt off just to make it to the weekend, let alone make it to Brisvegas for a protest.  *


----------



## Bendarwin (May 30, 2007)

What a bunch of crap, this goes on every year so people like whitey can run around in the scrub shooting at the yanks and ADGs. great stuff, I however will be making sure my precious jets aren't hurt in the process of destroying dugongs from the comfort of my office.............BUT I have a GPS gift for you to help you in your cause, If you hear jet engines and the GPS device starts beeping........................Best be Ducking.

Oh yeah..................Stop Spamming APS......


----------



## Magpie (May 30, 2007)

You guys are just so cynical.
Just because it's leftist greeny hype doesn't mean it's wrong


----------



## Teamsherman (May 30, 2007)

blah blah blah

What a crock of pooh. This area has been used for years and years, with strict conditions put in place by the greenies to conserve the area. If anything, the people that use the area are more conservative to the wildlife than any civilians would be if they were allowed to use the area. 

We cant even piss on a tree there anymore its become so strict. 

Anyone turns up to the area and is found to trespass, im pretty sure they will be prosecuted to the full extent of the law. 

Meh, whatever.


----------



## Bakes (Jun 1, 2007)

I don't think serenaphoenix got quite the responce he/she was looking for.

I like this bit- "B52 bombers, Stealth bombers and B1 bombers flying non-stop from Guam to drop their massive tonnage of bombs from five kilometres high on the acquifer ridden and ancient desert landscape near Katherine, NT - *against the ignored wishes of the traditional owners *- fuelling in midair before flying back to base." Actually its on defence land that gets the hell bombed out of it by our own Airforce.


----------



## nook171 (Jun 1, 2007)

(quote).It takes three semi-trailers to load up just one B52 bomber with its full payload of bombs. 

a b52 bomber has a full load of Up to 51,570lbs (340kg) class bombs or mines 
that would take more than 3 semi trailers to fill that and sitting at 5kms above ground there dropping altitude is 11000M or more lol


lol the depart on my birth day june 17


----------



## spongebob (Jun 1, 2007)

As the old line goes..

"what is war for, absolutely nothing"

so why have war games, unless it's to stroke the egos of men


----------



## 6ftpythonsgirl (Jun 1, 2007)

*nuke the whale eat the turtles*

Nuke the whale eat the turtles and while your at it hunt down a few native animals and blows them up and distroy the flora...... Thats what the exercise is all about.... not learning better ways to protect our country.

Some people winge about everything... if we gun crazy Army people didnt train and australia got invaded it would be the hippies that jump up and down asking why the defence forces didnt no how to defend Australia and would put up protests singing "stop killing our human brothers" to the beat of a drum.....

My god ..we train to protect this country and the animals in/on it.The amount of times i have had death by light pro, learning to do my job while protecting the environment would put most lefties to shame!!!!

Whiteyluvsrum.... i hope you have fun out on TS 07 my partner will be on it and if i wasnt having a baby i would be there as well. I went in 05 and i had a ball....

Laughed a lot at the hippies hanging around, and spent a small fortune in town singing Karaoke(not as well as the hippies), locals were really nice.
Americans are rather fun to work with.

Never had sea turtles must give them a try.....


----------



## Hawk (Jun 1, 2007)

To the best of my knowledge the Australian Defence Forces have done a wonderfull job in preserving Shoalwater Bay. With the regular controling of feral pigs, wild cattle and invasive plant species ect.


----------



## 6ftpythonsgirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Hawke said:


> To the best of my knowledge the Australian Defence Forces have done a wonderfull job in preserving Shoalwater Bay. With the regular controling of feral pigs, wild cattle and invasive plant species ect.




nice to have someone that seas that, thankyou


----------



## Poppy (Jun 1, 2007)

Sounds great I wounder if there are any tickets for sale so I can watch.
Don't forget that these are the people (Servicemen) that have to serve in Timor, Boganville, Solomons, Middle East, and other various regions around the world.
Lets not send overseas untrained.
Bloody Ferals


----------



## cris (Jun 1, 2007)

Hawke said:


> To the best of my knowledge the Australian Defence Forces have done a wonderfull job in preserving Shoalwater Bay. With the regular controling of feral pigs, wild cattle and invasive plant species ect.



Its seems there is only one type of feral they cant keep in check :lol:


----------



## Bendarwin (Jun 1, 2007)

Its great, the military police are well aware of this group of people and regard them as a low level Issue Motivated Group. Give it up, the defence force does more for AUS than any right wing greeny bunch of radicals will ever do!!


----------



## 6ftpythonsgirl (Jun 1, 2007)

[quote Give it up, the defence force does more for AUS than any right wing greeny bunch of radicals will ever do!![/quote]

thats right were were the grenies when cyclone larry hit? not picking up bananas thats for sure


----------



## lanceinator (Jun 1, 2007)

I work at this Bombing range near Katherine you speak of, and I'd like to know what does "acquifer ridden" mean? I've worked/lived there for over three years and pretty much been all over the 2000 square km range and I'm yet to find this "Ancient desert" you speak of???? As for the 52 Bombers killing Australian wildlife....... although the range is over 2000 square kilomeres, High explosive bombs are dropped on a 1.5 x 1.5 km square target! (if you don't believe me google earth it!) And I'm sorry to burst you bubble but after three years I'm yet to see any of the dead animals you boast about!!!!

I think we've got another "drug smokin hippy uni student" here who hasn't quite got his/her facts right!!! And is trying hard to drum up a "rent a crowd" by over exaggerating all the POSSIBLE (however unlikely) negative outcomes that could come from this exercise!!! Instead of focusing on all the positive benefits such as preparing the men and women of this country who would (and often do) sacrifice their lives so that everyone (you included!) can live the free and democratic lives that they do in my home country. The fact the US forces take part in this exercise is also a huge training benefit. Imagine playing cricket with just one team!!!! Not much point in that now is there????

IT'S JUST NOT CRICKET!!!!

Maybe we should just give all the men and women of our Defence Force a copy of DOOM II and Command & Conquer on their recruit course and send them home and hope like hell we never get attacked!!!


----------



## horsenz (Jun 1, 2007)

lanceinator said:


> I work at this Bombing range near Katherine you speak of, and I'd like to know what does "acquifer ridden" mean? I've worked/lived there for over three years and pretty much been all over the 2000 square km range and I'm yet to find this "Ancient desert" you speak of???? As for the 52 Bombers killing Australian wildlife....... although the range is over 2000 square kilomeres, High explosive bombs are dropped on a 1.5 x 1.5 km square target! (if you don't believe me google earth it!) And I'm sorry to burst you bubble but after three years I'm yet to see any of the dead animals you boast about!!!!
> 
> I think we've got another "drug smokin hippy uni student" here who hasn't quite got his/her facts right!!! And is trying hard to drum up a "rent a crowd" by over exaggerating all the POSSIBLE (however unlikely) negative outcomes that could come from this exercise!!! Instead of focusing on all the positive benefits such as preparing the men and women of this country who would (and often do) sacrifice their lives so that everyone (you included!) can live the free and democratic lives that they do in my home country. The fact the US forces take part in this exercise is also a huge training benefit. Imagine playing cricket with just one team!!!! Not much point in that now is there????
> 
> ...



well said mate


----------



## yommy (Jun 1, 2007)

well said Lance. 

Take your band of left wing tree huggers and protest. 
Why ? because in this beautiful country we live in, the sacrifices we make by being part of the military give you the freedom and right to free speech and actions so why don't you something constructive, put you money where your mouth is and join up and make a difference from within???? 

Don't hate the players hate the game.

my 2 cents.


----------



## Bendarwin (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice one Lance.............. But I know you have never been out of the kitchen unless its to go to the bar............ Greeny did all the work out there, he told me

And don't get me started on you Yommy!!!! ;-)


----------



## Oskorei (Jun 1, 2007)

i'll say it again

bloody hippies!!! 
why cant we hunt them for sport

let them loose on the target range and blow them to bits

stupid pot smoking degenerates!


----------



## lanceinator (Jun 1, 2007)

Did you see the last promotion list???? I must have missed Greeny's name!!!


----------



## lanceinator (Jun 1, 2007)

And seriously i would like to know what "acquifer ridden" means?


----------



## yommy (Jun 1, 2007)

Bendarwin said:


> Nice one Lance.............. But I know you have never been out of the kitchen unless its to go to the bar............ Greeny did all the work out there, he told me
> 
> And don't get me started on you Yommy!!!! ;-)



Scary words from just a techo 

Focus Ben it's the uneducated greenies who are paying out on the flying side of the shop not the workers. I'm waiting for bakes opinion, now that will be interesting.


----------



## Oskorei (Jun 1, 2007)

must be something in the pigeon degenerate verson of english those hippys use


----------



## Bendarwin (Jun 1, 2007)

Don't tell me you are getting a third stripe............................... thats as bad as Yom! Maybe I should get old and angry so Ill get my Hooks................ next thing you will tell me the grey ghost Macca will be promoted!!!!!!!! (yeah I know).


----------



## yommy (Jun 1, 2007)

lanceinator said:


> And seriously i would like to know what "acquifer ridden" means?



JUst googled it, something to do with water pollution by various effects.

Isn't that one of those turtle killings in your avtar lance?


----------



## Bendarwin (Jun 1, 2007)

I guess this thread has been hijacked pretty bad...............Techos rule.

Anyone want to sell me a juvenile male blackhead?


----------



## Bakes (Jun 1, 2007)

Yes Spongebob, we give up weeks of our lives away from familys, living in the dirt and dust to learn and train to be better soldiers, sailors and airmen/women. To be there and ready when snivelling turds like you need someone to defend them, just to stroke our egos. 

I work 12 hour shifts, missing out on Christmas, my kids birthdays, watching my boys play sport, just to train and protect millions of dollars worth of Australian tax payer funded equipment. I go to work with the very real threat of serious injury EVERYDAY, just to stroke my ego. 


Your a tosser Spongebob! But hey not to worry. If it hits the fan, we'll even protect you....god knows why.


----------



## Oskorei (Jun 1, 2007)

you know i think that even captain planet woud tell these hippys to GO GET A BLOODY JOB!!!!!!


----------



## 6ftPython (Jun 1, 2007)

*The Final Inspection*

*The soldier stood and faced his God
Which must always come to pass
He hoped his shoes were shining
Just as brightly as his brass

"Step foward now you soldier,
How shall I deal with you?
Have you always turned the other cheek,
And to my church have you been true?"

The soldier squared his shoulders and said,
"No Lord, I guess I ain't,
Because those of us who carry guns,
Can't always be saints

"I've had to work most Sundays
And at times my talk was tough
And sometimes I've been violent
Because the streets were awfully rough"

But I never took a penny,
That was'nt mine to keep
Though I worked a lot of overtime
When the bills just got to steep,

And I never passed a cry for help
Although, at times I shook with fear
And sometimes, God forgive
I've wept unmanly tears

I know I don't deserve a place 
Among the people here
That never wanted me around
Except to calm there fears

If you have a place for me here O' Lord
It needn't be so grand
I've never expected, or had so much
But if you don't I'll understand"

There was a silence all around the throne
Where the Saints had often trod
As this soldier waited quietly
For the judgment from his God 

"Step foward now you soldier,
You've borne your
burdens well
Walk peacefully on Heaven's streets,
You've done your time in Hell"

To all that have served;

Need we say any more...

Yes i do...

If you can read this, thank a teacher.
If your reading this in English....
Thank a soldier!!
*


----------



## 6ftpythonsgirl (Jun 1, 2007)

nothing says it better Rambo


----------



## Bendarwin (Jun 1, 2007)

Hey Bakes, Im a valuable military resource, will you please protect me............. Goddamn hippies and remember due to our reps being related, we are extended family........ don't hate.


----------



## Bakes (Jun 1, 2007)

No.....I hate techo's


----------



## yommy (Jun 1, 2007)

awesome 6ft

For those who don't relize the environment conditions you have to agree to and governed by to use a training area, be it shoal water, wide bay or any other area defence uses to train it's troops is very full on, which it a good thing, We just don't go into these area's and blow the crap out of them for the fun, sure there will be bombing but those area's are dedicated and well declared and have had environment impact studies into them to make sure the impact is minumal to flora and fauna. These training area's are refurbish after use and constantly by the range controling authorities. So know the full picture before going off half cocked.


----------



## Scleropages (Jun 1, 2007)

http://www.badgerbadgerbadger.com/

Thats all I gotta say.


----------



## Bendarwin (Jun 1, 2007)

Bakes said:


> No.....I hate techo's



But why? I'm almost human. you must have met the bad ones,,,,,,,,,. I have as many bad storys about doggies as you do about techos...............Hang on, you deal with 10 and 11 SQN............. I appologise Bakes.


----------



## yommy (Jun 1, 2007)

Trousa_Snake said:


> http://www.badgerbadgerbadger.com/
> 
> Thats all I gotta say.



well put, everyone should watch it for 5 mike and chill :0


----------



## liasis (Jun 1, 2007)

all i can say is you have no idea what you are talking about


----------



## 6ftpythonsgirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Trousa_Snake said:


> http://www.badgerbadgerbadger.com/
> 
> Thats all I gotta say.




thats crazy....


----------



## Bendarwin (Jun 1, 2007)

Good try Trouser....... cop this....... It puts this whole thread in perspective

http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/llama.php


----------



## Scleropages (Jun 1, 2007)

Bendarwin said:


> Good try Trouser....... cop this....... It puts this whole thread in perspective
> 
> http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/llama.php


 


:shock: 

*LOVE *you.


----------



## 6ftpythonsgirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Bendarwin said:


> Good try Trouser....... cop this....... It puts this whole thread in perspective
> 
> http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/llama.php




Your all insane


----------



## 6ftPython (Jun 1, 2007)

It's Scary that we have the time of day to look this stuff up.. Even scarier that someone has the time to make it up....

Good work all. Keep it up!!


----------



## Bendarwin (Jun 1, 2007)

liasis said:


> all i can say is you have no idea what you are talking about



Due to the military content of the previous posts , I hope you are referring to the original post.


----------



## Scleropages (Jun 1, 2007)

I want llama:shock: 




And duck.


----------



## 6ftpythonsgirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Trousa_Snake said:


> I want llama:shock:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Will you be blowing then up or do they taste testing them


----------



## Scleropages (Jun 1, 2007)

6ftpythonsgirl said:


> Will you be blowing then up or do they taste testing them


 
llamas don't kill people , llamas do.:?


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 1, 2007)

Poppy said:


> Sounds great I wounder if there are any tickets for sale so I can watch.



Hahahahahaha bit like the Northern Territory version of the Avalon airshow hey?? :lol:  With a little more advertising and a few grandstands in place this could be an absolute hit with the general public


----------



## Bakes (Jun 1, 2007)

No such thing as a good techo mate.....and us doggies, well we are the righters of wrongs, the keepers of the night (when we're awake) the...oh you get the idea.


----------



## Bendarwin (Jun 1, 2007)

Bakes said:


> No such thing as a good techo mate.....and us doggies, well we are the righters of wrongs, the keepers of the night (when we're awake) the...oh you get the idea.



Such a platform to hit from............ What do people work on in the RAAF? Aircraft!.... Doggies protect our assets but hey, your bretherin in CI could not catch a cold in Melbourne in a pair of speedos, Bakes we love you, and If you could guarantee me a life in Darwin walking a dog around a beautiful airport I would join you. (Im serious) but hey that aint gunna happen so I guess we are going to be enemies........grrr.

Much Respect


----------



## junglemad (Jun 1, 2007)

i hope they don't bomb any intergrades


----------



## Davo66 (Jun 2, 2007)

THE SOLDIER

Between the security of childhood and the insecurity of second childhood, we find a facinating group of humans called Soldiers.

They come in assorted shapes, sizes, weights, and states of soberness. They can be found anywhere on ships, in camps, and even in the bush, in bars, in love and always in debt, girls love them, towns tolerate them and the government supports them.

A soldier is laziness with a pack of cards, bravery with a tattooed arm and a protector of land with a sawn off Shotgun under his arm, he has the energy of a turtle, the slyness of a fox, brain of an idiot, inspiration of a cassanova and when he wants something it is usually connected with a swig.

Some of his likes are women, girls, females, dames, and the opposite sex, he dislikes answering letters, wearing his uniform, superior officers, army food and having to get up in the morning, No one else can cram into a uniform pocket, a little black book, a packet of cigarettes, a photo of a current girlfriends, a comb, bottle opener, keys of womens apartments, and whats left of a fortnights pay.

He likes to spend his money on girls, horses, a lot on beer, the rest foolishly.

A soldier is a magic creature you can lock him out of your home but not your mind.

You might as well give in, he is your long away lover, your only blurry eyed good for nothing, bundle of worry and all your dreams become insignificant, when your soldier knocks on your door and looks at you with those bleary bloodshot eyes and says" HI YA HONEY" 

'Author unknown, Believed to date back to the Singapore crisis, WW2.


----------



## Bakes (Jun 2, 2007)

CI is no longer mate We are going through a bit of a change again. Stay a techo BD. Walking a flightline at 4 in the morning slapping mozzies is not all that great. Better prospects in your line of work anyway


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Jun 2, 2007)

i love being awake 4 in the mornig and staring at grass.


----------



## Australis (Jun 6, 2007)

I went to look for yanks at Shoalwater Bay yesterday, but only found a over flowing creek :shock:


----------



## Bakes (Jun 6, 2007)

They're there Australis......sneaky little buggers those yanks.


----------

